# psyBNC vhost



## KampFfish (16. Juli 2006)

Hallo

ich habe bei server4you einen root und dazu eine domain auf dem root habe ich einen bnc laufen der auch online ist aber nur mit der vhost ****.server4you.de wenn ich ihn die andere /bvhost usw gebe dann ist sie immer nioch nicht da kann mir da wer helfen bin halt ein linux anfänger

danke schon ma


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Juli 2006)

Hi, willkommen im Forum.



			
				KampFfish hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bin halt ein linux anfänger


Auch wenn sich das jetzt etwas hart/boese anhoert: Aber was machst Du dann mit einem Root-Server wenn Du keine Ahnung von Linux hast?
Setzt Du Dich auch auf ein Motorad und gibst Vollgas obwohl Du das noch nie gemacht hast?
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hosting-webserver/151570-rootserver-ja-nein.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hosting-webserver/171932-rootserver-ja-oder-nein.html

Und ich moechte Dich darum bitten Dich in Zukunft an Gross- und Kleinschreibung zu halten.


----------

